# Combining 2 photos as 1 CS5



## beds (Nov 20, 2011)

I was practising tonight on my balcony taking long exposure pics of car lights,

i have a few pics that are exactly the same with the exception of the car trails, when i try to use the gradient tool to let the layers through i lose some of the colour from some trails, or it will dull them right down, not the look i want to acheive.

is there a way of combining 2 photos so they are both showing as they would individually.

im a novice on photoshop, so please bear with me!


----------



## unpopular (Nov 20, 2011)

I am a bit confused. What is your intended result - to let the car trails and only car trails through against the background which might have a better exposure but without car trails?

Can you post examples, it will depend on the tonal differences between the two on what the best course of action would be.


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 20, 2011)

Masking


----------



## unpopular (Nov 21, 2011)

^^ that is what I am thinking. If the two images have little tonal difference you could just mask in with a crude mask. If the car lights are against a dark background, but the other image is lighter, you could build a contrast mask off the red channel. If the car lights are on a lighter background than the other image, the only way would be to painstakingly mask in by hand, unless the car lights are a similar color.


----------



## molested_cow (Nov 21, 2011)

put them in layers, then play with the filter options until you find one that works. i suspect "lighten" is what your looking for. othetwise, "overlay" is worth a try too.


----------



## beds (Nov 21, 2011)

for some reason photobucket wont let me upload the pics at the mo, stops at 94%

what i want to do is use the different car trails from the 2 pictures against 1 background, the composition is the same, the lighting etc, the only difference is the car trails, when i can upload them i will show you

cheers all


----------



## beds (Nov 21, 2011)

Here is the 2 pics i wish to combine, virtually the same with the exception of the car trails, the slow down light and someones toilet light!

1.





2.


----------



## Edsport (Nov 21, 2011)

What do want the end result to be?


----------



## molested_cow (Nov 21, 2011)

Solution as mentioned in my previous post.


----------



## beds (Nov 21, 2011)

cheers molested, new to this so not sure how to do what you said, but going to learn and have a play


----------



## Peano (Nov 21, 2011)

beds said:


> cheers molested, new to this so not sure how to do what you said, but going to learn and have a play



Put image #1 on bottom, image #2 above it. Change blend mode of image #2 to Lighten.


----------



## beds (Nov 22, 2011)

cheers peano, great help


----------



## KmH (Nov 22, 2011)

If you want to 'turn off' the slow down light, with the 2nd layer selected use the History Brush tool at an appropriate size on the slow down light and the associated lens flare.


----------

